# делать под козырек



## Crescent

Здравствуйте, дамы и господа! 
В очередной раз, кажется я не смогу обойтись без вашей помощи. 
Читая рассказы нашего любимого Антона Павловича Чехова, а именно "Моя Жизнь - _рассказ провинциала_" моё внимание привлекла следущая фраза, которую не совсем понимаю:

"Всречаясь со мною в сенях, он молча и почтительно уступал мне дорогу, и если был пьян, то всей пытерней *делал мне под козырек*."

Что же озночает "делать под козырек"? Это какой-то знак уважения к людям, или...что? 

Надеюсь, что этот вопрос не будет таким сложным, как в прошлый раз, с ревностным отношением к песням.


----------



## Thomas1

Crescent said:


> Здравствуйте, дамы и господа!
> В очередной раз, кажется я не смогу обойтись без вашей помощи.
> Читая рассказы нашего любимого Антона Павловича Чехова, а именно "Моя Жизнь - _рассказ провинциала_" моё внимание привлекла следущая фраза, которую не совсем понимаю:
> 
> "Всречаясь со мною в сенях, он молча и почтительно уступал мне дорогу, и если был пьян, то всей пытерней *делал мне под козырек*."
> 
> Что же озночает "делать под козырек"? Это какой-то знак уважения к людям, или...что?
> 
> Надеюсь, что этот вопрос не будет таким сложным, как в прошлый раз, с ревностным отношением к песням.


Hi Crscent, 

In my very humble opinion you are onto something. I checked that in a dictionary and I found out it means _to salute_. Of course, I look forward to seeing some approving or otherwise comments. 


Tom


----------



## yoku

Думаю, это может помочь!

 Взять (брать) *под* *козырек*; сделать (*делать*) *под* *козырек* - отдать честь по-военному, приложив руку к *козырьку*. 


_ -----------------------
Пожалуйста, исправьте меня, если я допустил ошибки!
_


----------



## Crescent

Спасибо большое, Yoku and Thomas! 
To 'salute'? That sounds familiar. But there are many ways to salute people, aren't there? Like bowing, curtsying, etc... So that's a bit vague for me I'm afraid, Tom. But thank you very much for trying, anyway. 

Yoku - oh that's interesting!  Приложить руку к козырю... Только вот, где находится козырь?! Я думала, что это вообще-то например такой козырь, как "туз пиковый", "дама чирвовая", "король трефовый" и.т.д..?
Разве не так?


----------



## yoku

Разве козырёк не является частью какого-то вида головного убора?


_ -----------------------
Пожалуйста, исправьте меня, если я допустил ошибки!_


----------



## Crescent

yoku said:


> Разве козырёк не является частью какого-то вида головного убора?
> 
> 
> _ -----------------------
> Пожалуйста, исправьте меня, если я допустил ошибки!_



Вполне возможно!


----------



## Crescent

Ах, да! Точно! Вы абсолютно правы, Yoku - я только что вспомнила, что козырьки в основном на кепках. Но только вот причем здесь кепки в этом контексте..? Разве они вообще существовали во время Чехова?


----------



## Vladislav

козырек для меня - передняя, твердая часть головного убора, обычно военная фуражка или кепка. 

 Еще, навес над зданиями очень полезный во время дождя.


----------



## yoku

Я не знаком с Чеховым, но таже шапка-ушанка (что-то такое) вроде тоже имеет козырёк, а она вполне старая вещь.


----------



## Vladislav

По поводу Чехова, полностью согласен с yoku: отдать честь по-военному, приложив руку к *козырьку*.

Да, кажется даже в теннисе, козырек - это нечто вроде кепки, но которая только прикрывает лицо спереди а держится на специальном ободке вокруг головы.


----------



## DSA

Это устойчивое на тот момент выражение. Имеется в виду именно фуражка и ее козырек. 
В общем и целом значение сего выражения - "уважительно приветствовать"
*Crescent* и накаких 



> к козырю


только к козырьку


----------



## jazyk

> To 'salute'? That sounds familiar. But there are many ways to salute people, aren't there? Like bowing, curtsying, etc... So that's a bit vague for me I'm afraid, Tom. But thank you very much for trying, anyway.


Может быть, путаешь этот английский глагол, которий значит отдать честь, с каким-то романксим языком? Английский salute может тоже значить поприветствовать, но это не очень обычное.


----------



## cyanista

Crescent said:
			
		

> Что же озн*а*чает "делать под козырек"? Это какой-то знак уважения к людям, или...что?



Возможно, тебе* знакомы слова "отдавать честь" и "козырять", которые в наши дни гораздо употребительнее. Обычно речь идёт о военном приветствии или его имитации. Знаешь, как в военных фильмах солдаты при виде офицера  прикладывают руку к фуражке, щёлкают впридачу каблуками  и горланят: "Товарищ комбат, рядовой Калинкин явился по вашему приказу!" 

*В ближайшее время я собираюсь открыть новую тему о "тыкании".


----------



## Crescent

jazyk said:


> Может быть, путаешь этот английский глагол, котор*ы*й *означает* отдать честь, с каким-то романксим языком? Английский salute может тоже *означать* поприветствовать, но это не очень обычное. (извините за занудство, но я бы лучше сказала: _но это звучит необычно_.)



Надеюсь, Вы не очень против моих поправлений к Вашему русскому (который у Вас и так замечательный!)! 

Вы наверное правы, на счет того, что я запуталась.. Мне почему-то, у меня в голове был французский глагол "saluer" который обычно озночает: _кланяться, здороваться, приветствовать.. 

_Спасибо всем большое за вашу помощь! Мне кажется, что я, после ваших долгих и старательных объяснений, наконец-то поняла, что это озн*а*чает! (and thank you, Cyanista, for the correction! How clumsy of me not to notice my mistake in the first place..)
Это когда, например, в армии и на флоте, мимо солдатов или моряков, проходит офицер или лицо высокой должности (например Генерал, Лейтенант, Прапорщик..), и все солдаты встают прямо, одна рука по швам, а другая, ребром ладони прикасается к виску. И говорит он что-то вроде: "Слушаюсь, товарищь командир!" или "Так точно, товарищь Генерал." 

Я все теперь правильно поняла? Ума не приложу - как я только сразу не догадалась?  Это же теперь очивидно: "Всречаясь со мною в сенях, он молча и почтительно уступал мне дорогу, и если был пьян, то всей пытерней *делал мне под козырек*." То есть, герой говорит, что "он" либо уступал ему дорогу, лиюо приветсвовал его как солдата!


----------



## Crescent

DSA said:


> *Crescent* и накаких: к козырю
> 
> только к козырьку



! 
_Так точно_, Капитан! *делает ему под _козырек_*


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Это когда, например, в армии и на флоте, мимо солдатов или моряков, проходит офицер или лицо высокой должности (например Генерал, Лейтенант, Прапорщик..), и все солдаты встают прямо, одна рука по швам, а другая, ребром ладони прикасается к виску.


Если я правильно понял, солдаты при этом стоят в шеренге. Если это так, вынужден поправить: честь в шеренге не отдают (в колонне это возможно). Причина - вполне геометрическая: отдавая честь в шеренге, обязательно заедешь товарищу локтем в ухо.
Кроме того, если приставить ладонь ребром к виску, получится что-то странное. Честь в российской армии отдают, прикладывая к виску (но не касаясь его) кончиков пальцев при распрямлённой ладони (и только, если имеется головной убор). 
В царской армии прикладывались два пальца, а ладонь несколько выворачивалась наружу.
Извините, если поправка была не совсем уместна.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Если я правильно понял, солдаты при этом стоят в шеренге. Если это так, вынужден поправить: честь в шеренге не отдают (в колонне это возможно). Причина - вполне геометрическая: отдавая честь в шеренге, обязательно заедешь товарищу локтем в ухо.
> Кроме того, если приставить ладонь ребром к виску, получится что-то странное. Честь в российской армии отдают, прикладывая к виску (но не касаясь его) кончиков пальцев при распрямлённой ладони (и только, если имеется головной убор).
> В царской армии прикладывались два пальца, а ладонь несколько выворачивалась наружу.
> Извините, если поправка была не совсем уместна.



Нет, нет, что Вы! Все в порядке. Спасибо большое за поправку и за объяснение.  

Если честно, то я очень плохо разбираюсь в должностях в армии и совсем не знаю как там принято стоять: в шеренге или не в шеренге, так как я - сущетсво женского рода, и никогда этими вещами не интересовалась. 
Но мне очень понравилась Ваша логика за тем, что в шеренге под козырек не делают, иначе легко можно соседу заехать в глаз, подбородок, ухо.. и так далеею (или ещё куда ни будь по хуже..)

Но мне кажется, мы с Вами немножечко расходимся в мысле приставления ребра ладони к виску.. Либо я не знаю, что такое ребро ладони, и использовала это выражение так граммотно как наше с Вами не безизвестное "ревностное отношение к песням" , либо Вы не совсем поныли. 

Постойте, Вы наверное подумали, что я имела ввиду - ребро ладони со _стороны мезинца_?!   Нет, это вовсе не так! Тогда бы действительно получилось бы что-то немыслимое! 
Я даже не могу это выполнить... у меня рука на 180 градусов в ту сторону не оборачивается!  ..Ай, даже больно!..

Судя по всему, выходит, что я совсем не умею "отдавать честь". Лично я криво прикладываю ребро руки (со стороны большого пальца) загараживая половину лба, как будто у меня либо сильная головная боль, либо мне в глаза светит ослепительное солнце..


----------



## cyanista

Crescent said:


> Читая рассказы нашего любимого Антона Павловича Чехова, а именно "Моя Жизнь - _рассказ провинциала_", моё внимание привлекла следущая *фраза*, которую не совсем понимаю:



Crescent, я бы хотела  привлечь твоё внимание к ошибке, которая подстерегает многих. В твоём вопросе получилось, что *фраза*, а не ты, читала рассказы Чехова.  Деепричастный оборот (выделен красным) всегда относится к подлежащему. Если это правило не соблюдать, то получается, как у того же Чехова в "Жалобной книге": "Проезжая мимо станции, с меня слетела шляпа." 

Я надеюсь, ты не обиделась на очередную поправку. Если у тебя ещё есть вопросы - всегда пожалуйста.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> мне кажется, мы с Вами немножечко расходимся в смысле приставления ребра ладони к виску.. Либо я не знаю, что такое ребро ладони, и использовала это выражение так граммотно как наше с Вами небез*ы*звестное "ревностное отношение к песням" , либо Вы не совсем пон*я*ли.
> Постойте, Вы наверное подумали, что я имела ввиду - ребро ладони со _стороны м*и*зинца_?!   Нет, это вовсе не так! Тогда бы действительно получилось бы что-то немыслимое!
> Я даже не могу это выполнить... у меня рука на 180 градусов в ту сторону не повооборачивается!  ..Ай, даже больно!....


Способствует подвижности суставов.


Crescent said:


> Судя по всему, выходит, что я совсем не умею "отдавать честь". Лично я криво прикладываю ребро руки (со стороны большого пальца) заг*о*раживая половину лба, как будто у меня либо сильная головная боль, либо мне в глаза светит ослепительное солнце..


Этак у вас выходит не честь, а "бдю" (как в кукольном спектакле Образцова "Божественная комедия").
Хотя, возможно, именно так отдают честь в некоторых армиях. Кажется. что-то подобно я видал по телевизору.


----------



## dima_david

Crescent said:


> Судя по всему, выходит, что я совсем не умею "отдавать честь". Лично я криво прикладываю ребро руки (со стороны большого пальца) загараживая половину лба, как будто у меня либо сильная головная боль, либо мне в глаза светит ослепительное солнце..



Похоже на описание "пионерского салюта". В Советском Союзе дети в возрасте от 10 до 14 лет, практически поголовно, являлись членами детской пионерской организации -- детского "подразделения" коммунистической партии. Обязаны были носить красные галстуки, и, по идее, принимать участие в общественной работе, организуемой школьной "дружиной". Такой пионерский салют положено было отдавать на "торжественной пионерской линейке" при подъёме красного знамени, на встречах с ветеранами Великой Отечественной Войны, и в разного рода официальных мероприятиях. При этом пионерам объявлялось по громкоговорителю: "К борьбе за дело Коммунистической партии Будь Готов!", на что дети хором отвечали: "Всегда Готов!"

Those were fun times!


----------



## Crescent

cyanista said:


> Crescent, я бы хотела привлечь твоё внимание к ошибке, которая подстерегает многих. В твоём вопросе получилось, что *фраза*, а не ты, читала рассказы Чехова.  Деепричастный оборот (выделен красным) всегда относится к подлежащему. Если это правило не соблюдать, то получается, как у того же Чехова в "Жалобной книге": "Проезжая мимо станции, с меня слетела шляпа."
> 
> Я надеюсь, ты не обиделась на очередную поправку. Если у тебя ещё есть вопросы - всегда пожалуйста.



Спасибо большое, cyanista, за Ваше иправление. Ну что Вы, конечно же я не обиделась (а что, я разве когда ни будь обижалась на поправки?  ..), и более того, очень Вам благодарна, за то что Вы не только меня научили чему-то умному и полезному, ну ещё и рассмешили меня до слёз!!  
Как же я это сразу не заметила? Действительно...такое впечатление, что _шляпа_ проезжала мимо станции, и слетела с головы Господина Чехова.. 
А скажите, пожалуйчта, Вы случайно не знаете: Чехов допустил эту ошибку сознательно, или... сам даже не догадался пока кто-то не обратил на это внимание?

Извините, но мне кажется, мне все таки придется воспользоваться Вашим любезным предложением на счет ещё одного вопроса. Он у меня действительно появился! 

Как зделать так, что бы _сказуемое_ выполняло действие, за которое отвечает оборот деепричастие? То есть, иными словами, если я хотела бы сказать, что _*я* _(а не фраза ) читала Чехова, и при этом  моё внимание  захватила одна фраза...?
Или, в том же примери у Чехова: что *Чехов *(а не шляпа!) проезжал мимо станции, и с него слетела шляпа..?


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Способствует подвижности суставов.



Ггммм...дааа-с, или закрытых переломов руки. 



Maroseika said:


> Этак у вас выходит не честь, а "бдю" (как в кукольном спектакле Образцова "Божественная комедия").
> Хотя, возможно, именно так отдают честь в некоторых армиях. Кажется. что-то подобно я видал по телевизору.



Извините, Маросейка, за незнайство, но...что такое "бдю"?  
И ещё: Что Вы -  не берите меня в серьёз! Я же шутила, когда говорила про то, как "отдаю четсь"! Я очень сомниваюсь в том, что где-то ещё (кроме как в комедийных шоу где кривляются Галкин с Гальцевым) это вообще возможно! (В смысле - таким образом делать под козырек..)


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Как зделать так, что бы _сказуемое_ выполняло действие, за которое отвечает оборот деепричастие? То есть, иными словами, если я хотела бы сказать, что _*я* _(а не фраза ) читала Чехова, и при этом моё внимание захватила одна фраза...?
> Или, в том же примери у Чехова: что *Чехов *(а не шляпа!) проезжал мимо станции, и с него слетела шляпа..?


Насколько я понимаю, в русском языке нет иного способа, чем либо ввести пояснительные слова в первую часть предложения (устранив деепричастие), либо изменить субъект (подлежащее) - во второй: 
"Когда/в то время как/и т.п. Чехов проезжал мимо станции, с него *слетела шляпа*"
"Проезжая мимо станции, *Чехов потерял* шляпу (которую сдуло ветром)".
Наконец, можно встать на место шляпы:
"Проезжая на голове Чехове мимо станции, шляпа с него слетела"


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> что такое "бдю"?


1 л. ед. ч. от "бдеть".
На самом деле, правильной формой было бы "бжу", но такого слова нет (дырка в парадигме).
Если вы не смотрели кукольный спектакль, который я упомянул, мне будет трудно объяснить, в чём там штука.


Crescent said:


> Я очень сомниваюсь в том, что где-то ещё (кроме как в комедийных шоу где кривляются Галкин с Гальцевым) это вообще возможно! (В смысле - таким образом делать под козырек..)


Боюсь, что не знаю, как отдаёт честь Галкин, а кто такой Гальцев, и вовсе не знаю.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Насколько я понимаю, в русском языке нет иного способа, чем либо ввести пояснительные слова в первую часть предложения (устранив деепричастие), либо изменить субъект (подлежащее) - во второй:
> "Когда/в то время как/и т.п. Чехов проезжал мимо станции, с него *слетела шляпа*"
> "Проезжая мимо станции, *Чехов потерял* шляпу (которую сдуло ветром)".
> Наконец, можно встать на место шляпы:
> "Проезжая на голове Чехове мимо станции, шляпа с него слетела"



Да, кажется вы правы: надо либо не использовать деепричастие в таком примере, либо вставлять пояснительные слова. 
То есть, мне надо было сказать: _Когда я читала рассказ Чехова, я обратила внимание на следующею фразу..и так далее.

_На самом деле, я бы так и зделала, но просто в то время мне это показалось немножко... не красноречиво, то что я называю "ломаный-русский"  И я подумала - если мы, люди которые свободно общаются на этом языке, будем подавать такой плохой пример иностранцем, которые изучают наш язык, то что же из этого получится?   Так что я хотела выразиться немножко по-элегантней, но, видимо, перегнула палку...

Должна отдать Вам должное - мне очень понравились Ваши примеры: _с него слетела шляпа, Чехов потерял шляпу._.и.т.д.
Но больше всего меня рассмешила фраза: _Проезжая на голове Чехова мимо станции.. _!!!!!  
Какое у Вас чудное воображение!!!


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> 1 л. ед. ч. от "бдеть".
> На самом деле, правильной формой было бы "бжу", но такого слова нет (дырка в парадигме).
> Если вы не смотрели кукольный спектакль, который я упомянул, мне будет трудно объяснить, в чём там штука.


Нет, к сожалению, я не смотрела этот кукольный спектакль, но мне кажется, я примерно понимаю о чем идет речь: 
Это как: _Зрю в корень!_ у Прудкова, ведь так ведь?


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> На самом деле, я бы так и зделала, но просто в то время мне это показалось немножко... не красноречиво, то что я называю "ломаный-русский"  И я подумала - если мы, люди которые свободно общаются на этом языке, будем подавать такой плохой пример иностранцем, которые изучают наш язык, то что же из этого получится?  Так что я хотела выразиться немножко по-элегантней, но, видимо, перегнула палку...


Насколько я помню, у Чехова такой оборот обыгран шутливо. Из этого, однако, следует, что такая ошибка была распространена и в его время. И сейчас тоже такая ошибка весьма часта у не слишком образованных носителей языка.
Безобразие? Как сказать.
Если носители языка сто лет подряд испытывают сильное искушение делать одну и ту же ошибку, это означает, что в языке им чего-то не хватает, и они эту нехватку пытаются восполнить.
Нельзя исключить того, что в будущем такой оборот перестанет быть ошибкой.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Нет, к сожалению, я не смотрела этот кукольный спектакль,


Ужасно жаль. Но мне кажется, должны существовать кассеты или диски.


Crescent said:


> но мне кажется, я примерно понимаю о чем идет речь:
> Это как: _Зрю в корень!_ у Прудкова, ведь так ведь?


У Пру*т*кова не так, там призыв, т.е. 2 л.: "Зри в корень". Впрочем, и у него (у них) ошибка (шутливая), хотя в парадигме тут как раз дырки нет: правильно - "зрей".
А ваше "зрю" - абсолютно верно.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> И сейчас тоже такая ошибка весьма часта у не слишком образованных носителей языка.
> Безобразие? Как сказать.



Простите...


----------



## cyanista

Crescent said:


> Как же я это сразу не заметила? Действительно...такое впечатление, что _шляпа_ проезжала мимо станции, и слетела с головы Господина Чехова..
> А скажите, пожалуйчта, Вы случайно не знаете: Чехов допустил эту ошибку сознательно, или... сам даже не догадался пока кто-то не обратил на это внимание?
> Извините, но мне кажется, мне все таки придется воспользоваться Вашим любезным предложением на счет ещё одного вопроса. Он у меня действительно появился!
> 
> <...>


 Так как Maroseika на вопросы уже ответил, мне остаётся только порекомендовать рассказ "Жалобная книга" в его полной версии. Там будет видно, что к чему.


----------



## Crescent

cyanista said:


> Так как Maroseika на вопросы уже ответил, мне остаётся только порекомендовать рассказ "Жалобная книга" в его полной версии. Там будет видно, что к чему.



Спасибо большое! Обязательно прочитаю, если смогу его найти.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Насколько я помню, у Чехова такой оборот обыгран шутливо. Из этого, однако, следует, что такая ошибка была распространена и в его время. И сейчас тоже такая ошибка весьма часта у не слишком образованных носителей языка.
> Безобразие? Как сказать.
> Если носители языка сто лет подряд испытывают сильное искушение делать одну и ту же ошибку, это означает, что в языке им чего-то не хватает, и они эту нехватку пытаются восполнить.
> Нельзя исключить того, что в будущем такой оборот перестанет быть ошибкой.


У Чехова неправильное употребление было введено нарочно. Как вы помните, "Жалобная книга" представляет собой "собрание" записей в книге отзывов одной из станций. 
Подобные ошибки, действительно, очень распространены. Недавно я читала книгу Анри Труйая о Петре Первом в русском переводе, и переводчица несколько раз "спотыкалась" о деепричастия. Это сильно испортило и без того не столь выгодное впечатление, которое у меня сложилось о книге.


----------

